# Send Pics of your enclosures



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 20, 2010)

I Just joined this site yesterday (absolutly love it) I have already learned so much! I would love to see more pics of peoples enclosures. So if you have pics please send em my way. Love to get new ideas!

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 20, 2010)

Here are my indoor enclosures:

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-My-indoor-enclosures

Are you also interested in outdoor enclosures?


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats Awsome! I so wish I could do something liek that n my home...I wish i had the room! I love tortoises adn wants to rescue and raise all types of them. I love it. Sure send the outdoor ones to. This is great !



Here are my indoor enclosures:

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-My-indoor-enclosures

Are you also interested in outdoor enclosures?
[/quote]


----------



## moswen (Oct 20, 2010)

this is my spider tort enclosure:

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-introducing--18963

and this is my sully enclosure:

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-this-literally-just-happened

but both of these threads are about something besides enclosures lol... just ignore the writing.


----------



## moswen (Oct 20, 2010)

oh and this is tula's outdoor:

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-tula-s-new-outdoor-enclosure

and the sully's temporary outdoor (VERY temporary as i've already thrown it away since it's getting cold outside):

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-sunny-day-pics-lots-of-them


----------



## Skyler Nell (Oct 20, 2010)

heres mine 

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-New-Enclosure-for-DTs


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 20, 2010)

Love the pics...Very Creative...I like to see what everyone else is doing gives me great ideas! If you get a chance look at everyone else who has posted on this thread. Its awsome!


oh and this is tula's outdoor:

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-tula-s-new-outdoor-enclosure

and the sully's temporary outdoor (VERY temporary as i've already thrown it away since it's getting cold outside):

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-sunny-day-pics-lots-of-them
[/quote]



Very nice..Lots of stuff to do!



heres mine 

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-New-Enclosure-for-DTs

[/quote]


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is my 1-year old Russian's enclosure


----------



## franeich (Oct 20, 2010)

Heres mine

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Pics-of-my-enclosure


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 20, 2010)

these are all so great...take time to look its really neat. keep em coming!!!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 20, 2010)

Baby Greek -






Baby Redfoot -






Sulcatas -






Hingebacks -
















I have tons of outdoor photos if you want those...


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Oct 21, 2010)

This thread shows the hatchling enclosure. I have since added a small humid hide and rearranged things a bit.

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Pics-of-the-Torts

and here's my table. The substrate has been replaced with cypress, everything has been rearranged, the russians were evicted (they were ripping my linoleum corners apart trying to dig down in them), and now its set up for my redfoot. It took a while to finish but I really do like the way it turned out. Scroll to the bottom of the page for the pictures.

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Moisture-proofing?pid=134854#pid134854


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 21, 2010)

This are awsome Peanutbutter...Love the tortoise table.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2010)

Here are a couple of mine.

Inside, box turtle hatchlings









Inside, Bell's Hingeback hatchlings












Inside, Spekii hingeback hatchling









Inside Cherryhead hatchlings









Outside Homes Hingebacks


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 21, 2010)

absolutly Gorgeouse! So peaceful..are those all live plants?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweetness_bug said:


> absolutly Gorgeouse! So peaceful..are those all live plants?


Yes those are all live plants. Unfortunately, my adult tortoises make keeping live plants in with them inside a bit more difficult


----------



## Nay (Oct 21, 2010)

I love seeing all these pics of enclosures. The only problem I can say, is aside from Kristina's sully, aren't most of these all nice neat little torts???? Where are all the big ones and the messes they make?? I want to see the pics of enclosures for the over 5-6 inch size. My red-foots make a pig sty of their table, cause the substrate to become cement, in like 2 days.My leopard, Pinkly, does likewise in hers. They eat whatever is green,(never you mind putting in all those nice fake beautiful looking trees.) they make a swamp of their water in about 30 seconds, and any hide I make, no matter how secure, is moved to the opposite corner of the pen, usually through the water, and then sometimes under the lights.making me crazy they are going to light one up. I came home one time and a large plastic plant pot I was using for a hide had a melted part of it..I want to see the BOBS of this forum that have to keep their bulldozers inside during our colder months..

Come on Folks!!!! Show us the dirty truth!!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/RfPen02#5530585211226858898

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/RfPen02#5530585222601890882


----------



## Tom (Oct 21, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> Here are my indoor enclosures:
> 
> http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-My-indoor-enclosures
> 
> Are you also interested in outdoor enclosures?



This was a great thread GB.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah i have a hard time finding live plants ( i live in Michigan) to put in my enclosures and my sulcata will eat the fake ones if i put them in there...he is an eating machine..any suggestions?



absolutly Gorgeouse! So peaceful..are those all live plants?
[/quote]
Yes those are all live plants. Unfortunately, my adult tortoises make keeping live plants in with them inside a bit more difficult

[/quote]



Tell me about it! My 40 pound sulcatta has to be kept indoors most of the year since i live in colder state. and right now he is making a mess!! He keeps showing me his goodies so...to keep him safe i have empties all his subtrate so he doesnt get anything on it when he brings it back in. However with no subtrate all the poop smears and urine have nothing to absorb it so i am contactly wiping it down but it stains lol...So i understand completly...If you have ussgestions let me know LOL... thanks for sharing.




I love seeing all these pics of enclosures. The only problem I can say, is aside from Kristina's sully, aren't most of these all nice neat little torts???? Where are all the big ones and the messes they make?? I want to see the pics of enclosures for the over 5-6 inch size. My red-foots make a pig sty of their table, cause the substrate to become cement, in like 2 days.My leopard, Pinkly, does likewise in hers. They eat whatever is green,(never you mind putting in all those nice fake beautiful looking trees.) they make a swamp of their water in about 30 seconds, and any hide I make, no matter how secure, is moved to the opposite corner of the pen, usually through the water, and then sometimes under the lights.making me crazy they are going to light one up. I came home one time and a large plastic plant pot I was using for a hide had a melted part of it..I want to see the BOBS of this forum that have to keep their bulldozers inside during our colder months..

Come on Folks!!!! Show us the dirty truth!!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/RfPen02#5530585211226858898

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/RfPen02#5530585222601890882

[/quote]


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine is nothing fancy but here it goes...


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it! Its simple and get the job done. Very nice set up



Mine is nothing fancy but here it goes...

[/quote]


----------



## Kristina (Oct 21, 2010)

Nay said:


> My red-foots make a pig sty of their table, cause the substrate to become cement, in like 2 days.



Hence why I put all my energy into my outdoor pens  Mine do it too. To be honest, the indoor pens for my big Redfoots are just big wooden boxes with heat lamps and a water dish, with cypress mulch for a substrate. They aren't fancy one bit. BUT, I made their summer enclosure as fantastic as possible, to make up for the time they have to spend indoors in the winter!

The babies I put a bit more effort into, trying to keep them healthy and growing as nicely as possible.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 21, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Nay said:
> 
> 
> > My red-foots make a pig sty of their table, cause the substrate to become cement, in like 2 days.
> ...





Yeah I wish i could keep my enclosures outside but mine spend the most time inside since its cold. I wont let them go out side unless the temp is above 70 outside. 

But your right they make a mess and i am constantly cleaning.


----------



## terryo (Oct 21, 2010)

Nay said:


> I love seeing all these pics of enclosures. The only problem I can say, is aside from Kristina's sully, aren't most of these all nice neat little torts???? Where are all the big ones and the messes they make?? I want to see the pics of enclosures for the over 5-6 inch size. My red-foots make a pig sty of their table, cause the substrate to become cement, in like 2 days.My leopard, Pinkly, does likewise in hers. They eat whatever is green,(never you mind putting in all those nice fake beautiful looking trees.) they make a swamp of their water in about 30 seconds, and any hide I make, no matter how secure, is moved to the opposite corner of the pen, usually through the water, and then sometimes under the lights.making me crazy they are going to light one up. I came home one time and a large plastic plant pot I was using for a hide had a melted part of it..I want to see the BOBS of this forum that have to keep their bulldozers inside during our colder months..
> 
> Come on Folks!!!! Show us the dirty truth!!!
> 
> ...



Nay you are a riot, but boy is it true. I could show you all pictures of Solo's vivarium, and it's so great, and then there's Pio...7in now and three years old. Every since he came inside he's digging for worms. His water, after he poops in it, is a stinky mess, and he ate two little Rose of Sharon, and three clumps of dandelion, so now I have to keep replacing his plants. Yesterday I found him sitting on top of his hide. I NEVER saw him do that. So we're making him a much bigger enclosure now, but here's where he is now. 












Here's Solo's viv


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing enclosure...looks like a part of the amazon.....love it..definatly have to show us the new one when its complete...to bad you dont live by here i would so have you do mine...Love it


----------



## Kristina (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweetness_bug said:


> Yeah I wish i could keep my enclosures outside but mine spend the most time inside since its cold. I wont let them go out side unless the temp is above 70 outside.
> 
> But your right they make a mess and i am constantly cleaning.



I don't know if you realize it, but I am in Michigan too, and MUCH farther north than you. My torts got almost 7 whole months outside this year. It is true that it gets cold and they have to be brought in, but I am a firm believer that tortoises should be outside whenever possible. It is a good idea to keep babies from getting too chilled, but also remember that air temperature does not necessarily mean the same thing as what a tortoise feels on the ground. I let my older torts go out during the day when it is above 60, and the babies usually go out for just a little while at a time. Once temps stay above 55 degrees at night, they get to stay out. 

Just something to think about for next spring


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 21, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Sweetness_bug said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I wish i could keep my enclosures outside but mine spend the most time inside since its cold. I wont let them go out side unless the temp is above 70 outside.
> ...





Thats good to know. I didnt realie you were in Michigan. thats awsome! I usually dont put them outside unless its above 70...Im always so scared they aregonna get cold or sick. Most my torts are adult..m gonna Private message you cause i have a Michigan question you may b able to answer...LOL..thanks for your help


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 22, 2010)

we have got 25 posts for enclosures keep em coming! Lots of people like this thread it gives them ideas.!


----------



## harris (Oct 22, 2010)

There's over 10000 posts in this Enclosure section. My money's on you'll probably find some neat ideas if you take the time to sort through some.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 22, 2010)

harris said:


> There's over 10000 posts in this Enclosure section. My money's on you'll probably find some neat ideas if you take the time to sort through some.



True..i was just kinda doint this as a quick way to see and also to get to know people to


----------



## coreyc (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are some pic's of my enclosure my tort's are in now an one I am working on I made the end removable so when they get bigger I can add another one to form an L Bigger is Better


----------

